# I guess they're lightning fast.



## chris_photo (Aug 26, 2006)

My Carolina (it might be a California) mantis molted while I was on vacation. It looks like it has wings now but it hasn't tried to fly yet.

He used to have a nice brown markings but he looks really pale since he molted.

Anyawy, I fed him some flies today and I was able to get a shot while he was in mid strike.

He's so fast that you can see motion blur even though I used a flash and high shutterspeed.







Here he is eating the fly.


----------



## sablechapter (Aug 26, 2006)

wow really nice picture

u should submit it to a contest or something


----------



## Rick (Aug 27, 2006)

That is a female and they can't fly.


----------



## chris_photo (Aug 27, 2006)

> That is a female and they can't fly.


Ahhhhh!

How can I tell the difference?


----------



## sean (Aug 27, 2006)

Hi chris... nice photo! If you look at the underside of the mantid's abdomen... you will be able to count 6 segments for a female and 8 for a male. Yours looks like it has 6. Also im not too sure with carolina mantids but a males wings would probably extend over and slightly past the abdomen as well.


----------



## chris_photo (Aug 27, 2006)

That's why I love this place. Everyone here is helpful, friendly and informative.

I like sharing my pictures here because you guys appreciate it more.  

When I share them with non-invertebrate people, they cringe! :shock: :lol: 



> Hi chris... nice photo! If you look at the underside of the mantid's abdomen... you will be able to count 6 segments for a female and 8 for a male. Yours looks like it has 6. Also im not too sure with carolina mantids but a males wings would probably extend over and slightly past the abdomen as well.


----------



## sean (Aug 27, 2006)

Your welcome! Its nice to see these 'in action' photos... and everyone loves close ups!


----------



## Rick (Aug 27, 2006)

Most kinds of mantids I can tell male from female at first glance. You don't need to count segments when it comes to adults. Or at least I don't need to. Males are thinner and more petite. They have a long thin abdomen that ends in an upturned cup shape. Females are more heavily built with a short wide abdomen that ends in sort of a point. Those mantids like you have in your pic have another way, the females wings are short and incapable of flight.


----------



## Rob Byatt (Aug 28, 2006)

Chris,

nice photos mate. I'm interested to know what shutter speed you used ?

Rob


----------



## chris_photo (Aug 28, 2006)

> Chris,nice photos mate. I'm interested to know what shutter speed you used ?
> 
> Rob


1/200th...as fast as my camera would synch to the flash.


----------

